# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 4



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2015)

Quarto turno del gioco dei Fantapronostici 2015. Di seguito le partite principali dei migliori campionati che dovrete pronosticare mentre il punteggio della vecchia giocata verrà calcolato e aggiornato nel suo post apposito successivamente.

Inter - Fiorentina
Torino - Napoli
Roma - Juventus

Manchester United - Sunderland
Liverpool - Manchester City
Arsenal - Everton

Granada CF - Barcellona
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid
Real Madrid - Villarreal

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg

Lille - Olympique Lione
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION]  [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]  [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]  [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION]  [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]  [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 2-2
Torino - Napoli 1-2
Roma - Juventus 3-1

Manchester United - Sunderland 2-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 1-2
Arsenal - Everton 1-1

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-3
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Real Madrid - Villarreal 2-1

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 1-2
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 0-1

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-2 
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 2-2


----------



## Liuke (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 1-1
Torino - Napoli 1-2
Roma - Juventus 2-1

Manchester United - Sunderland 2-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 1-3
Arsenal - Everton 1-1

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-3
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Real Madrid - Villarreal 3-1

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 2-2
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 1-3

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-1
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 2-0
Torino - Napoli 1-3
Roma - Juventus 0-2

Manchester United - Sunderland 1-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 0-2
Arsenal - Everton 2-1

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-3
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid1-2
Real Madrid - Villarreal 3-0

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 1-1
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 0-2

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-1
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 0-2


----------



## diavolo (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 1-3
Torino - Napoli 1-2
Roma - Juventus 1-2

Manchester United - Sunderland 2-1
Liverpool - Manchester City 1-2
Arsenal - Everton 2-2

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-4
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-3
Real Madrid - Villarreal 2-0

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 1-3
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 1-2

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-1
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 1-1


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 0-0
Torino - Napoli 0-1
Roma - Juventus 0-1

Manchester United - Sunderland 1-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 0-1
Arsenal - Everton 1-1

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-3
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Real Madrid - Villarreal 2-1

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 1-1
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 0-1

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-2
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 1-0


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 1-1
Torino - Napoli 1-2
Roma - Juventus 1-2

Manchester United - Sunderland 2-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 1-3
Arsenal - Everton 1-0

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-3
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Real Madrid - Villarreal 3-1

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 1-1
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 0-2

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-2 
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 1-1


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 1-1
Torino - Napoli 0-0
Roma - Juventus 0-2

Manchester United - Sunderland 3-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 2-2
Arsenal - Everton 2-1

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-4
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 2-1
Real Madrid - Villarreal 3-2

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 1-0
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 1-2

Lille - Olympique Lione 1-1
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 2-1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 2-1
Torino - Napoli 2-0
Roma - Juventus 1-3

Manchester United - Sunderland 2-2
Liverpool - Manchester City 0-3
Arsenal - Everton 3-0

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-3
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-0
Real Madrid - Villarreal 3-0

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 2-1
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 0-1

Lille - Olympique Lione 1-1
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 2-3


----------



## aleslash (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 2-0
Torino - Napoli 2-2
Roma - Juventus 1-2

Manchester United - Sunderland 2-0
Liverpool - Manchester City 1-3
Arsenal - Everton 1-0

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-2
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-0
Real Madrid - Villarreal 4-0

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 2-0
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 1-1

Lille - Olympique Lione 0-0
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 1-2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Febbraio 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina 1-1
Torino - Napoli 1-2
Roma - Juventus 1-0

Manchester United - Sunderland 3-1
Liverpool - Manchester City 1-2
Arsenal - Everton 2-0

Granada CF - Barcellona 0-4
Siviglia - Atletico Madrid 1-2
Real Madrid - Villarreal 3-0

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 2-1
Werder Brema - Wolfsburg 1-2

Lille - Olympique Lione 1-1
Monaco - Paris Saint Germain 0-1


----------

